# Crna 99231



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello, Is there anything stating that CRNA's cannot bill for post-op days (99231) when coded with post-op pain (338.18)? The CRNA was non-medically directed (QZ) when he performed the anesthesia for the surgery. Also, if you have any information in regards to CRNA's billing pain mgmt injections in Indiana...please let me know!

Thank you!
~Melissa Rufenbarger, CPC


----------

